# freenet prob

## koukos

Exw sto spiti mou 2 mixanakia (server client). Sto server exw balei to freenet. Exw 2 erwtiseis, 1: poia ports prepei na exw anoixta sto firewall, mias kai den mpwro ma symde8w apo to server (to 8888, to exw), kai 2: ola ta links tou freenet 3ekinane me 127.0.0.1:8888, ston client pou exei win kai gentoo, pws 8a to kano na pernaei apo to server (me ip 192.168.241.1); Isws ama epsaxna ligo parapanw 8a to evriska, alla psaxno tin eukoli lysi, an yparxei.

----------

## Slammer

Πρεπει να κάνεις port forward στο 8888, γινεται με μια εντολή iptables! 

Σαν και αυτή:

```

 iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 8888 -j DNAT --to client:8888

```

----------

